# OPC Server auf SIMOTION, NameSpace für Prozessvariablen



## markrickenbacher (3 November 2018)

Hi Leute

Ich moechte mich mit einem OPC Client, welcher auf einer B&R Steuerung (X20CP1585) laeuft mit einem OPC UA Server auf SIMOTION IT verbinden. Um den Zugriff auf Prozessvariablen sicherzustellen muss ich auf Seite B&R mit dem FUB UA_GetNamespaceIndex() arbeiten. Dieser Verlangt am Eingang "NamespaceUri" einen String welcher den NameSpace-Bereich der Prozessvariablen auf Seite SIMOTION adressiert

Waere das ein B&R Server so waere der NameSpace fuer die Prozessvariablen mittels dem String "urn:B&R/pv/" adressiert 

Kann mir jemand helfen, welche Adresse muss ich hier bei einem SIMOTION OPC UA Server angeben?

Gruss, Mark


----------



## Dr. OPC (19 November 2018)

Hallo Mark,

Am einfachsten verbindest Du Dich mit dem kostenlosen UaExpert (UA Client) und kannst damit das NameSpace Array des Servers auslesen (Objects->Server->NamespaceArray). Rechts im "Attribute-Fenster" siehst du dann alle Einträge in diesem Array und kannst dir den Namespace kopieren, den Du benötigst. Du kannst es natürlich auch abschreiben oder in der Siemens Doku suchen, aber so geht es vielleicht einfacher/schneller.


----------

